
The Art Of Applying Rule Of Five Plus Or Minus Two For An Effective Wireframe - nreece
http://www.onextrapixel.com/2009/07/20/the-art-of-applying-rule-of-five-plus-or-minus-two-for-an-effective-wireframe/
======
ryanwaggoner
_For global navigation, for example, try to use a minimum of 3 and a maximum
of up to 7 top-level links, excluding the logo for the home page._

Umm...they have nine.

